

How quitting my corporate job for my startup dream f*cked my life up - SanderMak
https://medium.com/everything-about-startups-and-entrepreneurship/how-quitting-my-corporate-job-for-my-startup-dream-f-cked-my-life-up-3b6b3e29b318

======
SpaceInvader
It was here already:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8307251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8307251)

------
mariodiana
Another one selling a "You Can Do It, Too!" book.

